# Anyone got two Eldar Jetbike Stands for sale?



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi, I'm looking to buy some stands for two aircraft I bought today and I think the Eldar Jetbike bases will do the job. Could anyone who has some spare send me a private message, thanks.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Are you talking about the new ones or the old ones? (New ones like those in the Reaver Jet Bike kit, has the ball link at the end so you can tilt the jetbike while it's sitting on it.)


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

http://www.bitsandkits.co.uk/small-flying-base-and-shaft-p-1022.html


----------



## dressd2kill (Apr 27, 2011)

I do have a few small Magnetized acrylic bases laying about if that at all helps, I use them and love them.


----------

